# Satinettes FINALLY have homes.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A few days ago I posted about the Old German Owls that needed homes. Then I eventually posted that someone was taking them. Well, apparently that fell through. Not sure why. SO..............after another week of worrying about the poor babies, Pigeonmama has agreed to take some of them and a local lady is taking the rest. I went and picked them up today and they are now safe in my loft until tomorrow when some will be shipped to Maine and the others delivered to a local person. I promised Pigeonmama I would post some pics........so here they are......
You'll notice that two of them are the "beakless" type. Oh, and the little guy with his mouth open?? I stuck his nose (as well as the others) in the water so they would know where it is. Guess I almost drowned him.......didn't mean to. He was all right though. I"m so used to dealing with Homers and their beak is long enough to stick in the water without getting their notrils in it too........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

more.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and more........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and more


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, all I can say is thank you, thank you, thank you, for saving these beautiful, precious little pigeons. The last picture is my favorite - they look like little pigeon dolls.

Knowing your tender heart, I'll bet it is hard giving them up but at least we can keep up with those that go to Daryl.

You're a good lady, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There are a couple that are just adorable. When we were putting them in the loft, my husband was holding them for the pics and he just sat each one on a perch and they just sat there and watched us. A homer would have taken off like a wild thing.........LOL. A couple were still out in the aviary after it started getting dark and I just went out a picked them both up and sat them inside. They are SO sweet..........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh My God, They are so cute! Maggie is right they do look like little pigeon dolls. I had never even seen a picture of this type of pigeon until I joined this forum. Bless your heart Renee, you found good homes for all of them.

Pigeonmama, which of these lil doll babies are you adopting?

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Oh My God, They are so cute! Maggie is right they do look like little pigeon dolls. I had never even seen a picture of this type of pigeon until I joined this forum. Bless your heart Renee, you found good homes for all of them.
> 
> Pigeonmama, which of these lil doll babies are you adopting?
> 
> Feather



She don't know which ones she's getting. I just picked them up today and they get shipped tomorrow, so I don't even know which ones she's getting. LOL. I'm going to send the two with short beaks to her. I was told they are a pair. I think their bands say 2003 and he has raised a few babies off of them, so I don't want to split them up. The others are all a guess..........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, what baby dolls they are.
I am in love.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Theses satinettes are really gorgeous and beautiful birds. Daryl will be thrilled to have some of these lovelies

I'm glad it all worked out


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Feather,
I'm getting the ones who want to move to Maine I really don't know for sure, other than the one pair, who's coming. It doesn't matter. They all need a home and someone to love them. That, I can do just fine.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What darling little pigeons! Thank you so much, Renee, for arranging this and to Daryl for adopting some of these little beauties!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What Absolutely Adorable Pijies!!

I Am Soooo Glad They Have Good Homes! I Know That Daryl Is So Perfect As A Pigeonmama!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well done! I know those sweeties will be glad once they are settled in their new homes. Those tiny beaks are tricky - not much to work with when giving pills.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That is the most adorable group of pidgies, they're so lucky they have wonderful forever homes now


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good work and good news for these very lovely pigeons. I’m sure they’re gonna love Maine and their new home w/Daryl.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee & pigeonmama,

I'm so glad to hear the news. They are the most gentle loving birds, with the exception of when two males start fighting. I really enjoy and love all my baby dolls.





TerriB said:


> Those tiny beaks are tricky - not much to work with when giving pills.


TerriB,

It is quite a challenge opening those little beaks and popping down a garlic capsule and anything else large,you do get used to it though, and they don't fight you as much as some birds do. I can't imagine how difficult it would be with the Satinette's with the super tiny beaks. You have to have someone help hold them so you can have both hands to gently pry open those tiny beaks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Whew!..*

I was a little worried about these guys. They didn't eat or drink last night, spent all morning out in the aviary (in the sun  ) and I hadn't seen them eat or drink anything. Knowing I had to ship them this afternoon and afraid I'd have to do it with empty bellies was worrying me. Then, around 12:00 noon I looked out and "no birds in the aviary"......so I walked out there and all 11 were CHOWING down and I'm sure they got a drink of water, as it was right beside the food. They couldn't miss it. So now I know they will leave here with plenty of food in them.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Such beautiful/adorable birds.  
So glad you were able to get them adopted Renee. 

Wishing Godspeed to those that will be flying to their destination. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, 7 of these precious little ones are on their way to Maine. Not supposed to get there until Thurs. but I suspect and HOPE they make it tomorrow. THANK YOU Daryl for your BIG, KIND, LOVING, WONDERFUL heart. I know they will be happy with you. The other 4 were taken to their new home after the Post Office drop off. So, all is well..............(well as soon and the 7 amigos arrive)


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I will update as soon as my babies make it here, and get released in to their isolation pen
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl...

I feel that we "might" have gone through some kind of "falling out" and I hope that you haven't lost hope in me because of that. I admit I haven't been around as much and I've CERTAINLY missed a lot of things happening in your life. However, I would hope that you still know I care deeply.  

I sense things as an EARTH sign, and sometimes this OVERPOWERS, "scorpio Power"

Your friend,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Daryl...
> 
> I feel that we "might" have gone through some kind of "falling out" and I hope that you haven't lost hope in me because of that. I admit I haven't been around as much and I've CERTAINLY missed a lot of things happening in your life. However, I would hope that you still know I care deeply.
> 
> ...


Uh, I _think_ that I'm the only one who has mentioned "Scorpio Power." Have to add my comment Brad, that I wouldn't use the term "over"powers...but, rather, "em" powers!  

*(y'see, my RISING sign is TAURUS)*


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I've been missing for a few days and am glad I did not miss this thread entirely!!! What lovely birds! They would be great photo specimens! I want to paint a picture of one! They are so dear! and Renee you are a true Goddess for all that you do! and Daryl, you will be so happy once they get to Maine safe and sound. Lucky you! Great teamwork all!


----------



## Rascar Capac (Dec 11, 2006)

oh what a beauty!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Did the fids arrive yet?

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Did the fids arrive yet?
> 
> Feather


yes, she got them this AM. She posted somewhere else about them, but I forgot where it is. Anyway, she says they are just fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> yes, she got them this AM. She posted somewhere else about them, but I forgot where it is. Anyway, she says they are just fine.



Thanks for the update, Renee.

Daryl posted the update on her "Almost Rescued" thread


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Glad to hear the pijjies arrived safe & sound. 
Thanks Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Uh, Brad,
Did I miss something? Good Lord, darling man, I'm not upset with you exept for you thinking I'm upset with you. What a goob you are. Keep it up and you'll be in the same category as Pidgey. As to where I posted about the kids, it's where I told you all about my near rescue.
I've been out again to just sit and watch my kids, it's 45 degrees out there, and the kids are eating ,drinking, checking out the possible love interests (yes, already) Cheeky things, aren't they. One of the birds Renee sent is quite a bit smaller than the others, and comes over to me for protection when feathers start to fly.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
I'm an air sign, so I don't know how significant this is. (Gemini)
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

These are absolutely beautiful birds and they're very lucky to find such a nice home with you. Best of luck with them.

Linda


----------

